# Fall 2008 plow days



## cadetpwr (Mar 22, 2008)

Finaly getting around to posting the pics of the fall 2008 plow day held at the Gonya family farm in central Ohio. My wife is plowing on our 782d diesel cub, and I was on a gas powered 782. Enjoy. Mike and Michele T
<a href="http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/?action=view&current=000_1838.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/000_1838.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/?action=view&current=000_1832.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/000_1832.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/?action=view&current=000_1839.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j285/cadetpwr/000_1839.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## cadetpwr (Mar 22, 2008)

The first pic is my lovely wife Michele working the diesel hard. The second pic is Mr Mike A. on a 582 that used to belong to my wife. The 3rd pic is from the seat of my 782 plowing along.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Great pics Mike

Looks like everyone (including the tractors) are having fun. 

I grew up with some Gonyas around Paulding county Ohio. Any relation?

Andy


----------



## cadetpwr (Mar 22, 2008)

The host was Aaron "AW" Gonya and his mom and dad. We have a plow day there the first weekend in October every fall. Both AW and I are good friends, sharing both our cub cadet hobby and model trains together. The town its held in is West Independance OH, just below Fostoria. Mike


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Kinda enteraining why dont u use BIG TRACTORS, or do u just like having fun with the little ones


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

lol jet


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I need to adjust the screen, the first two pictures the tractors look funny, the third one it finally looks RIGHT. 


Seriously it looks like fun!!


----------



## cadetpwr (Mar 22, 2008)

The whole purpose is to operate garden tractors. There is a very large group of garden tractor collectors, with the anchor brands being either JD or Cub Cadet, with the other brands in the middle. Several guys have designed custom 2 bottom plows, 2 bottom trailer plows, custom narrow front tractors that more closely resemble a farm tractor ect. Many operators are children that are unable to run dad's larger Farmall or JD antique farm tractor yet. Many of the guys dont live on the farm anymore so the have no use or place to store a farm tractor, some never grew up on a farm. A small garden tractor will fit in the bed of most small pickup trucks, or on a small trailer behind a car. Its much easier to get a garden tractor to plowing events than a farm tractor that requires expensive hauling or even professional semi hauling in the case of the larger 4wd tractors. We have lots of fun, in that event we turned around 13-14 arces by early afternoon. The majority of the plowing was done on Saturday, there might have been 15-20 furrows plowed on the Friday night plowing session, yes we even plow at night for fun. The older cubs had good front lights, just add a single rear flood light and your ready to go. Cheers Mike


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

I never understood what all the 'hubbub' was about with these little garden tractors....



And then I purchased an old Sears SS series garden tractor. The more I looked, the more I needed to have it. I was IMPRESSED.

References from enthuisasts about being built like a "Tank" or "Industructable" are all true. I would imagine think tanks for early sub-compact tractors drew their ideas from GT's like yours too. Mine is sitting patiently under cover waiting for me to give it a complete restoration. 

I will finish it down the road. I'm very good about finishing things....very slow , but plod along and get it done.

Great pictures and thanks for sharing!

SHARTEL


----------



## cadetpwr (Mar 22, 2008)

Alot of the garden tractor crazy goes back to all the kids that grew up on the family farm, but that is all gone now, sold for development. But they still want to restore a tractor, obviously the neighbors would object to a Farmal M sitting in the back yard, even if it was restored, and what could you use it for in a small surburban neighborhood? Where as a nice garden tractor that is built like a tank, as well as collectable has plenty of uses. Tilling the garden, mowing the grass, winter snow removal, then give it a bath and a wax job and off to the show on the weekend. Just like a car, our cubs get a bath each week, waxed before each show, but also get worked around the house. I keep the 782d in the garage and whatever else we have in the shed. I am swapping a JD snow blade for a 149 cub cadet and I am looking for a very complete Original model cub to restore as I dont plan to keep the 149 at this time.


----------

